# i was bored



## ur not low89 (Aug 13, 2001)




----------



## foey (Feb 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ur not low89_@Sep 12 2003, 04:25 PM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 gat any more pix?


----------



## ur not low89 (Aug 13, 2001)

naw jus took the one

it stands on its own but i dont get alot of time to out in modles like alot fo you so i dont go into great detail 

i use to but no time no more


----------



## The Mad Modeler (Jun 28, 2003)

:thumbsup:


----------



## The Modeling Pimp (Sep 14, 2003)

lets see sum more pics


----------

